
Things I've learned during my PhD - CarolineW
https://fossilsandshit.com/2016/09/15/shit-i-learned-during-my-phd/
======
dalke
If "Having a relationship during your PhD is insanely difficult" then does
that mean that married people, or those with children, should not get a PhD?

If so, then it sounds like the PhD process is systemically discriminating
against people based on marital status. Unless, is such behavior is an
essential requirement for the job?

"At Imperial College, almost every grad student I know was suffering from some
sort of mental or physical health issue."

And people think PhD students shouldn't be unionized.

Oh, that's right, it's not a "job". Grr. Silly me.

~~~
brudgers
That caught my eye as well, though my thought was more along the lines that
'during your PhD' could have been left out and the statement would have
retained its truth. Probably more due to PhD students generally trending older
and the conclusion being more a matter of timing than particular circumstance.

None of which is to disagree with the ideas regarding unionization. I just
think it's largely orthogonal.

